# 10-15 onions are in...



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

at feed stores here in East Texas. Got mine in the ground today.

If you aren't familiar with them, they are arguably the mildest, best tasting, easiest to grow and easy to store onions for our area. The last several years they have all survived all winter growing slowly and then they really take off when the soil begins to warm late Feb. Of course, a 1983 type freeze would wipe them out...but they are a good risk for winter and at under $2 a bunch not much to loose.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Wabash in Houston has them too. I am going after work today.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Picked up 4 bundles of Yellow Granex yesterday. This is the same sweet yellow onion that's famously grown in Vidalia, Georgia. Not only is this short-day type nice and mild, it actually has a sugary flavor we like and it stores remarkably well.

We'll put them in the ground tomorrow.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Going to get mine tomorrow. Does garlic grow well in Texas?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

it does


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

PiratesRun said:


> Does garlic grow well in Texas?


Heck yeah!!!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

my 1015's been in for week now. I even threw in a batch of candy reds this year.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

PiratesRun said:


> Going to get mine tomorrow. Does garlic grow well in Texas?


You need to have warm weather varieties. Creole and Artichoke varieties do best. I got 4 pounds of a Creole variety called Aja Rojo I will be planting Saturday.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

h:....I better get my new dirt down and get them plants in the ground!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Not to hijack this thread, but anybody that wants some Egyptian walking onions, I have a couple of beer flats left over (FREE to good homes - first come, first served).

For those that are unfamiliar with them, Egyptian Walking Onions are very unusual, heirloom red onions. They are top-setters, which means that they produce onion seeds from the flowering green tops of the onion. They are called walking onions because the top-setters fall over and re-root themselves; literally "walking".

These onions are great harvested young as green onions, or left to mature into a shallot-like bulb. Be sure to leave some in the ground to produce the top-setters for next years crop. If left in the ground, the bulbs will also multiply underground. These should be dug up and divided every few years. Sets can be planted in the fall or in the spring, but fall planting ensure es that the tops will set the following year. Plant just below the ground as soon as weather cools a bit in the fall. Next spring, you may harvest green onions or leave them to produce top-sets in the summer. Harvest sets after the skins begin to dry.

Egyptian Walking Onions also make a nice addition to a perennial flower garden for city dwellers!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very interesting....and I'd like to try them....but its a long ways from here to there.


----------

